

Ask news.yc: best book for learning Java for web applications? - uberc

I'm an aspiring web application developer with a strong though outdated programming and computer science background.<p>I picked up the basics of Ruby on Rails in a few days, and like it, but the websites it creates still feel a bit slow for my taste.<p>For comparison, I'd like to check out GWT - but need to catch up with Java first. (I know C and C++ from the old days well but got distracted from hacking before Java became mainstream.) Can anyone recommend a good book or resource for learning Java for web development, with a view to using GWT?<p>Thanks for any advice.
======
mrtron
I am sure there will be many jokes made about Java being slow or something of
the sort.

That being clear, if you wish to use Java on the server side, check out
Struts. There are plenty of books, tutorials and so forth. If you want to use
GWT I have no clue about books but there is plenty online.

I haven't done too much with RoR, but I would wonder what you mean by it being
slow? What exactly are you doing and how are you doing it? I use a lot of
Python/Django, and do some pretty crazy stuff, and the response times are not
an issue.

~~~
cstejerean
Java is definitely not slow, not at least compared to Python or Ruby. And if
you're going to write your webapp in C, good luck. Actually Java can be quite
fast now, often times faster than C because of the JIT compiler and incredible
optimizations. IIRC the latest release of JRuby is faster than the C Ruby
implementation.

With that said I never liked Java for web development.

------
plinkplonk
You might want to work through "Core Java Servlets and Java server Pages"
available free at <http://pdf.coreservlets.com/>. A good understanding of
servlets and jsp will stand you in good stead when you graduate to frameworks
like Struts.

Likewise you might want to play around with basic JDBC before you look at ORMs
like Hibernate or Cayenne.

As far as frameworks go my reccomendation is to use Wicket. It avoids a lot of
the cruft of Struts.

------
geebee
I've enjoyed the Head First books series - you'd probably want to check out
head first java and head first servlets and jsp. These books are _very_
casual, wordy, and informal, so if you want a dense overview (which you might,
considering that you are not new to programming), you might want to look
elsewhere. But if you like the writing style, they'd be a good intro for even
an experienced programmer.

oh - a link to this is wickedlysmart.com

